# 09 Opal and 09 Onix



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi, any thoughts on whether the 09 Opal and Onix are better than the models they replace. The carbon fiber used seems to be a downgrade (50/50 M30 and T700 for the Opal and 100% T700 for the Onix). The new Onix also weighs more than the prior model. Both Opal and Onix now incorporate SSN technology.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't think there was an 09 Opal. Haven't seen one and it doesn't seem to be on the Orbea site. The USA site still has the 08 Opal but the European sites only list the Onix and Orca in the road/carbon section for 09. If you know different I would love to know as the Opal was on my short list.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

AZ_Mike said:


> I didn't think there was an 09 Opal. Haven't seen one and it doesn't seem to be on the Orbea site. The USA site still has the 08 Opal but the European sites only list the Onix and Orca in the road/carbon section for 09. If you know different I would love to know as the Opal was on my short list.



There is an 09 Opal. I'm looking at one right now in Orbea's 09 catalog. Let me tell you, it is one sexy looking machine. Completely redone. Go to your LBS and see if they have the 09 Orbea catalogs in. 

I think these bikes are going to gain in popularity.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

That is great news, wonder why the web site hasn't been updated. Any info on pricing or groupos/wheels?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't have the catalog with me now, but they had some with SRAM Force and I didn't take note of the wheel sets... I didn't see a price, I looked but didn't see one... But I was kinda rushed when I was looking. 

If nobody updates this, I'll come back on tonight after my ride and tell you all the options.

It looks like this bike is going to compete with bikes such as the Specialized Tarmac Expert as I'd imagine it's going to be in the $3-4k range.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Enjoy the ride and thanks for the info. I have found no info on the 09 Opal so if you have a link or pictures that would be great.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Their web site is always slow to be updated. Last year it was down for weeks at about this time. Typical bike site...

Edit: check out this: http://www.orbea.com/Pages/Orbea.aspx


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2009 Opal:http://www.freedommachine.com.au/item.asp?Category=253&Start=0&ID=1386

Looks like a 'high modulus' carbon fiber version of the 09 Onix.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> 2009 Opal:http://www.freedommachine.com.au/item.asp?Category=253&Start=0&ID=1386
> 
> Looks like a 'high modulus' carbon fiber version of the 09 Onix.


Thanks for posting that. Not a big fan of that color combination... They have a red, white and black version that is just dead sexy. 

I did notice last night that they have SRAM Red version and SRAM Rival versions which are the ones that interest me.


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*2009 Opal*

The American version of the 2009 Opal is a 50% M30S and a 50% T700 carbon mix. It appears that the 2009 European model is 100% M30S (like the Opal sold in the US during 2008 and prior years). Any insight into why the change was made for the U.S. market?


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Just a heads up. OrbeaUSA has just updated their web page to include the 09 models


----------

